

Putting ask.com in perspective - apphacker
http://trends.google.com/websites?q=ask.com,+nytimes.com,+cnn.com&geo=all&date=all&sort=0

======
whatwhatwhat
Some real perspectice...

[http://trends.google.com/websites?q=ask.com,+nytimes.com,+cn...](http://trends.google.com/websites?q=ask.com,+nytimes.com,+cnn.com,+yahoo.com&geo=all&date=all&sort=0)

~~~
badave
Facebook.com is beating Yahoo.com now, but whats more fun is Google...

------
magic5227
Little misleading, comparing an english news site to a search engine, look at
just USA:

<http://grab.by/3LyC>

[http://trends.google.com/websites?q=ask.com,+nytimes.com,+cn...](http://trends.google.com/websites?q=ask.com,+nytimes.com,+cnn.com&geo=US&date=all&sort=0)

~~~
jimmybot
But search engine technology, with a few caveats, generally works across
different languages and markets without too much work. It isn't really
possible for NYT or CNN to just translate themselves into a 20 popular
languages easily.

------
portman
Serious question:

I've been using Quantcast to do these types of comparisons. Is there an
advantage to Google Trends over Quantcast?

------
maqr
How much of this is toolbar spam?

~~~
rationalbeaver
I'm sure toolbar spam accounts for a lot of Ask's traffic, but we shouldn't
see that here.

The graph shows the relative amounts of people who use Google to search for
(i.e. navigate to) Ask, NYT, and CNN.

So, if toolbar spam is involved, it's Google's toolbar.

~~~
aristus
How much sense does it make to use one search engine's traffic to gauge usage
of another's? Anyone with ask.com as their home page / default is not counted.

Hmm. I just checked with quantcast, and the graphs are similar:
<http://www.quantcast.com/ask.com> <http://www.quantcast.com/nytimes.com>
<http://www.quantcast.com/cnn.com>

also it gives an estimate of 110M visitors per month. Not too shabby.

~~~
mikerhoads
If you extend alexa timeline to the max, you see a large spike at the end of
08 that drops dramatically in January of 09 and it's relatively flat from mid
09 to now.

[http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ask.com%2F%3F...](http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ask.com%2F%3Fo%3D0%26l%3Ddir#trafficstats)

------
koblas
Just for another random comparison:
[http://trends.google.com/websites?q=webcrawler.com,+excite.c...](http://trends.google.com/websites?q=webcrawler.com,+excite.com,+iwon.com)

It's a little amazing that iwon is gaining in market share...

------
marknutter
Does anyone know if google gives users the ability to block entire domains
from their search results? This is a feature that would benefit not only
google, but also reedit, digg, and hacker news dare I say. I would block
ask.com in a heartbeat.

------
agotterer
What is the total value of the search market? What percentage does ask own?

~~~
apphacker
3-5% depending on the stats provider.

------
apphacker
People often ask me, Ask.com is still around? Yes, it is, and obviously it's
bigger and doing better than some other things they do know of.

~~~
chasingsparks
They had a brilliant television marketing campaign a summer or two ago coupled
with an engaging design.

